# [SOLVED] Compaq F700 won't power on



## astral303 (Jan 15, 2009)

My sister's Compaq F700 laptop suddenly decided to stop starting/power on.

When I press Power, the power light comes for a two seconds and then the laptop shuts off. It never gets to show any BIOS screens, nothing appears on the screen at all.

So far I tried, all without any change:

- reseating RAM, running with only one RAM chip (tried both chips)
- replacing RAM with chips out of another laptop
- reseating keyboard and switch panel connectors
- removing hard drive and attempting to power on without
- removing battery and attempting to power on without 
- removing CMOS battery for 5 minutes and putting it back in (to clear the BIOS?)... maybe I should try actually replacing the battery?
- removed WLAN card and attempted to power without

There are no beeps emitted by the computer, so there's no beep codes I can look up.

I'm not sure where to start to try to understand what's wrong. Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq F700 won't power on*

Try to press and hold power ON button for 30 secs while unplugged from AC and battery is removed. Power ON as normal.

Also try without HDD, CD drive, etc... only with LCD, mobo, RAM and power ON switch.


----------



## astral303 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Compaq F700 won't power on*

Tried all of that except for the removal of the optical drive. I'll try that today.

Any other ideas if that doesn't help?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq F700 won't power on*

If laptop is stripped down and symptoms persist, then it could be the motherboard.


----------



## veryeasy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Compaq F700 won't power on*

Having the exact same problem with F700 laptop.

Searching net finds numerous people seeing the powers up for a seconds and shuts off with no display, beeps, and disconnecting hardware solves nothing.

Search for compaq f700 power shuts off or see http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6122_102-0.html?threadID=335521 
or http://www.fixya.com/support/t1367636-compaq_presario_f700_booting_problem
or http://office.manualsonline.com/ex/thread/view/idThread/1521022
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=OS&thread.id=2955
and so on


----------



## astral303 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Compaq F700 won't power on*

The mobo was messed up. I had to replace the motherboard to get it working again (eBay'd a used one). 

Not buying a Compaq again!


----------

